
"Must have advanced knowledge of Web 3.0" - zain
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cpg/1006991004.html
======
jderick
I remember when Java first came out there were ads looking for "7 years Java
experience"

~~~
arien
Same thing with .NET. When I see these things I wonder, is it that recruiters
really have no clue of what they are asking or are they doing it to "catch"
the kind of people who like to bluff/lie on their resume?

~~~
byrneseyeview
Given how many programmers are out there, it wouldn't be too beneficial to
create a job posting that catches, a couple dozen at a time, the job-seekers
who are padding their credentials.

And some of the applicants are presumably thinking something like "I'm as
familiar with this as I'd need to be to perform the job. And I'm not going to
mouth off to HR about how they don't know how long Java has been in existence.
So I might as well apply."

~~~
arien
Well, if I was to apply to such a job and saw this kind of mistake, I would
point it out in the best way I could.

E.g. "I've been developing in XX language since it was released", "The
technology has been available for X years and I started using it shortly after
it was made public".

Well, im not a native English speaker so I'm probably a bit short on
vocabulary to express it here. But stuff like that, shows that you know what
you're talking about without telling them in their faces that they don't.

------
albertsun
Duh, Web 3.0 is "internet appliances".

You can send your dirty dishes and laundry off to the internet to get washed.

~~~
kajecounterhack
Right, just stick them into the tubes!

~~~
pierrefar
Which can get clogged up with crappy posts like the OP, and then everyone
slows down to look.

------
wallflower
The better definition I have heard of technology cycles (via Jared Spool). The
numbers do not map to Web 2.0.

The first generation (1.0) is all the technology. "Hey, check out out my
Motorola cellular phone. It weighs 5 pounds and is a true portable"

The second generation (2.0) is all about the features. "Text messaging,
pictures, ringtones, games, address book, MP3 player, J2ME, comes in pink"

The third generation (3.0) is all about the user experience. The iPhone

------
martythemaniak
Dammit, and here I am still new to my Web 2.5 Code Terrorist job

[http://www.rubyrailways.com/forget-rock-stars-gurus-
ninjas-a...](http://www.rubyrailways.com/forget-rock-stars-gurus-ninjas-and-
zen-masters/)

------
DanielBMarkham
We're only doing Web 4.0 development now. 3.0 was so --- outre.

~~~
nihilocrat
I did this a few months ago and wrote it down, so the numbers might be a bit
off by now:

    
    
      Google results for "Web x.0":
      "web 1.0" : 989,000
      "web 2.0" : 81,800,000
      "web 3.0" : 2,070,000
      "web 4.0" : 102,000
      "web 5.0" : 25,700
      "web 6.0" : 41,300
      "web 7.0" : 12,000
      "web 8.0" : 8,190
      "web 9.0" : 2,030
      "web 10.0" : 5,260
      "web 11.0" : 392,   # meaningless results
      "web 12.0" : 1,220, # meaningless results

~~~
mmj
<http://www.google.com/search?q=web+78.0>

------
fallentimes
I would pay to hear their definitions of Web 1.0, Web 2.0 and Web 3.0.

The marketers got em good.

~~~
vaksel
Web 1.0: Regular website

Web 2.0: Regular website with social functions

Web 3.0: Regular website with social functions and iPhone etc capability

Web 4.0: Virtual Reality

Web 5.0: Virtual Reality with iPhone capability

~~~
fallentimes
"Web 1.0" sites had social functions.

And I said "their" not "your" :).

------
tlrobinson
If by "advanced knowledge" they mean "can see into the future" then it at
least sort of makes sense.

~~~
parenthesis
But that's _advance_ knowledge, not advanc _ed_ knowledge.

------
axod
"Compensation: no pay"

?

~~~
CalmQuiet
The subtext: Perks -> Lots of time for unsupervised web surfing ;)

------
kwamenum86
Web marketing phrasology has broken the threshold and commenced 3.0!

When Web 2.0 companies just don't seem to cut it go Web 3.0!

Stellar!

------
c1sc0
I worked on "Web 3.0" for over one year, and I'm still not sure what it was
all about ;-)

------
froo
"Mr Data, Take us out at Web 3.0....... Engage!"

------
physcab
I totally want to get certified in Web 3.0.

~~~
lallysingh
I'm still at Web 1.77.

Been working my way up to 2, but the new DOM's a bitch.

------
kailashbadu
Apparently, Web 3.0 is the logical progression of web 2.0 for a generation of
recruiters who picked the impression that the higher the version tag, the
better a system is. Reckless protologism (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neologism#Protologism>) rampant in blogosphere
is to be blamed, to an extent.

------
puzzle-out
Well, I guess there is some justice - if you put out bullshit job
descriptions, you should only get bullshit applicants.

------
snorkel
I installed web 3.0 but it crashes whenever my hyperspace drive goes into warp
mode so I downgraded back to web 2.6 until the service patch is released.

------
russell
"previous marketing experience": make up a good enough definition and you've
got the job.

------
Dilpil
This post most likely does not actually represent a real management position.

------
brandonkm
How long until the web 3.0 ninja listing is spotted?

~~~
noonespecial
You don't spot ninja listings, they spot you.

------
anc2020
Hang on, we haven't had 2.5 yet

------
jrnkntl
I miss the: "Being a social media expert is a pre".

------
earl
People on craigslist are stupid. Dog bites man.

